# Another Car Trashed by the DEALERS | Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Authorised Detailer



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello again guys,

Here we have for you yet another trashed new vehicle from the dealerships, this time is a Peugeot RCZ in the lovely burnt orange colour, stunning colour in the sunlight.

The car upon inspection was booked in for a correction detail and then protected with our Gtechniq TSP Detail, been warned these pics may shock :doublesho

Firstly the car under went the full wash/snow/decontaminate process and then taken in the unit to be dried and airlined.


IMG_0369 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

And now for shockers...


IMG_0370 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0371 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0372 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0374 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0375 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0376 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0377 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0378 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0380 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

The car was corrected using menzerna Ip and refine with rd85, the deep scratches or the rear quarter took 3 long sets to 95% remove.

Once the polishing was complete the car was panel wiped ready for the application of the C1 crystal lacquer, the wheels were again fully panel wiped ready for the c5, the glass was polished and then had the g1 applied.


IMG_0383 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0386 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0387 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0388 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0390 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0392 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0396 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0398 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


IMG_0399 by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

The car is nice and corrected and fully protected with Gtechniq.

Thanks for looking.

Paul​


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

very nice!
shocking how a new car is delivered...


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Lovely car! If I didn't need a sizeable boot and more than 2 seats I'd have considered one!!

Nice job on the scratches!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That is a lovely paint shade - looks ace when cleared away of all that nasty stuff.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work guys, shocking condition for a new car... waiting for blueberry to comment on this as she will love it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A beautiful colour


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Great set of pics, not too many and just the ones that mattered 

You're right though, shocking, made me GOL (Gasp out loud!):doublesho:

Cracking job looking at the 'Before' pics

Great work :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice mate, I think it's a disgrace, car dealers should know better IMO.


----------



## Tidenuparxei (May 17, 2012)

Good work and nice car too...!!!


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Some of those 'before' pics made me exude a few 'whoas'. Looks like a really poor dealer PDI.

Nicely presented concise thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys, 

Got a Ferrari California F1 a good client has just purchased from Meridian Ferrari Dealers, booked in tomorrow for the same treatment, it is 2 yrs old but only done done 5k and that still needs a fair amount of correction before the Gtechniq TSP is applied.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice job done there what a transformation


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb: shocking how the dealer was prepare the car for delivery..


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice work  shocking the state of the car after the dealer had their hands on it!


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Amazing difference. I bet the owner was over the moon


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Un.be.lievable!! I can't believe the state of the paintwork on a *new* car. What a fantastic turnaround - exactly how a car should leave a showroom.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Excellent job overall, some of the markings looked pretty bad to be accepted on a new car, think I would have been talking to the dealers. I do not think they would ever get it looking as good as have you to start with with though.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very good job...Well done...Amazing work from the dealer too..haha


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Good grief it's just criminal what some dealers do..

Personally I'm not a big fan of this colour but I know that many are and you have done a TOP drawer job putting it back to its very very best.

Great job as always guys:thumb:
Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Paul


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice save. The car came out excellent.


----------



## OCDcherry (Jan 22, 2014)

that was shocking, great results and love that colour


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Someone wants the sack for handing a car over in that condition! Shocking! :doublesho

I hope the new owner is charging the Peugeot dealer for the Detail. I know I would have done or rejected the car on delivery if they weren't prepared to pay for it to be Detailed properly

BTW great work Paul :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Top work Paul.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

thats come up well! id like to drive one of these! see what they're like


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not in the least bit surprised by those before photos. I've seen the condition of some RCZ's handed over to customers. Shocking.

Great work on a great colour. Now looking like it should👍

A fellow RCZ owner 😃


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

It was a mess, looks lovely now :thumb:.


----------



## johnny1 (Nov 20, 2010)

shocking!!!! I work @ a main dealer (valeter) .I would never let a used car leave my bay in that condition !!!!! whoever did that should be sacked!!!!!! :doublesho
Great turnaround mate


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice dude! I love the shine.


----------

